# Men'Thar-Glory to the Dragonknights



## DralonXitz (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello ENWorld, I have decided to make a second game in my homemade Campaign setting of Men'Thar.  The entire(and growing) CS can be found at this Link, Second Post:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=94165

To be safe, I'm going to include this new section here, as it is the most important for this campaign.

The Golden Dragonrealm of Amun

The Golden Dragomrealm of Amun is known by scholars and people alike as a kingdom that was once greatness itself.  It was the pinnacle of government, the shining light in the darkness.  Situated on the continent of Uaoi, they were the ultimate warriors, the fairest diplomats, the greatest scholars.  But much of their history is unknown, save a few tomes in Ultimia, and the Fallen Dragons Sacred Library.

Millions of years ago, the Gods, in their infinite splendor, met together in the sacred palace of Phoenixia, home of Amunia.  She was the leader of the Gods, an amazingly kind Golden Dragon.  She spoke to her fellow gods that she believed a new world should be created, and that all the gods could lead together on this new world.  In the past, gods can supreme control over a given planet, but Men’thar was to be the first world with more than one worshipped god.  Justico, the god of Justice, would be given worship over the Humans, Dwarves, and Elves.  Atlantia would be given control over the Sea-Elves, when their forseen Exodus occurred.  Necromia, as cruel and dark as he was, would be given the duty of ruling the dark hearts of Men’thar.  But the Holy Mother wanted only one people for herself, not to rule over them like peasants, but to care for them like children.  She would help to forge the greatest people of all time, the people of Amun.

Millions of years later, civilization arose, and kingdoms began to form.  Cabarka, Mier, Templarus, all great kingdoms.  It was then, 5,301 years before the Golden Prophecy took shape that Amunia decided to help forge her kingdom.  She turned into the form of a gorgeous female and made love to a fierce warrior known as Catalan Pox, the man to become Amun’s first leader.  She bore his child, and a line of Dragon-blooded royals ensued.  She helped him organize a group of good people, honest and virtuous, and led them to an area of Uaoi.  It was here that Catalan created the first markings of the Golden Dragonrealm.  Over the next 4,000 years, the kingdom would grow in size and power, making way for marvelous cities, libraries, temples, and warriors.  The capital, St. Pox, was a true creation of the gods.  A combined effort between Justico’s smith Haelfor and Amunia, a huge floating city in the clouds was created.  Amunia also bestowed The Patriarch with 23 of her breed, fine Golden Dragons to be bred in St. Pox, and used as steeds for the 20 Elite Dragonknights of Amun, 2 Extra, and 1 as the Royal Steed of the Patriarch.

The Dragonknights of Amun

The Dragonknights were the kingdom, and perhaps the world’s, most elite warriors.  Clad in heavy draconic armor, armed with mystical lances, and atop swift Dragons, the Dragonknights protected Amun and destroyed any enemies of Uaoi.  The process for becoming a Dragonknight was an extremely arduous task, one taking many years to accomplish.

At around 8, families would generally send their young sons to the Young Mens Military Training Program in Kath’Ranor, a city southwest of St. Pox.  For the next 10 years, the boys trained from night to day, learning combat, tactics, ethics, history, and virtue.  At the age of 18, the men graduating from the program took on the title of Dragonsquire, where they served as a Combat squire to a Dragonknight for the next 10-12years.  Finally, at around 30 or 32, if the Dragonknight deemed the Squire worthy, he would resign from his duty(voluntarily of course) and hand the reigns over to the Dragonsquire.  After an induction ceremony by The Patriarch himself, the Squire became a fully fledged Dragonknight of Amun.



I would like to make this campaign a 3 player game, with the players taking on the role of Dragonknights of Amun.  These are the character creation rules:

8th Level
30 Point Buy
Human
Must Have at least 1st Level Dragonrider Class(Draconomicon)

Characters will also need to have a background true to the Campaign Setting.  Any interested players please post here with interest.  Thanks.


CONFIRMED PLAYERS:
Festy_dog


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2005)

One question thus far: What's Amunia's favoured weapon?

and

One thing I noticed while putting my char together (paladin/dragonrider) was that the prereqs for dragonrider, combined with the game's level, means only characters with good base attacks can qualify. Is that what you had intended? Not that it affects my char, just wondering, cos it'll prevent people taking clerics or anything in that vein.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm, you make a good point.  I suppose we could do 8th Level Start, how's that sound?

Also, the favored weapon is the Polearm, LIke a Lance.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Since your games rock DralonXitz, I'll toss my hat down.  Seems like a cool concept, although 8th level might work better.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome, great to have ya both.  And also, welcome to your second Men'Thar game Ferrix


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok since Festy and Ferrix were first, what characters do you want to play? I'll fit my character to fit the party's needs.Sounds like an awesome setting.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is the link to our new RG Thread.  Please post characters here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2525232#post2525232


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm building a paladin 5/ dragonrider 3, he should be ready within a couple of days.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds good Festy, Paladin will be a good addition.


----------



## DralonXitz (Aug 31, 2005)

So, how are the characters coming.  Anyone need any help?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright, had an incredibly long busy day.


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2005)

Probably Cleric base class, throw in some fighter,and then dragonrider 1 or 2.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2005)

Getran Thwaite will be ready within the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm thinking a touch of ranger with mostly fighter and a couple levels of dragonrider.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, Getran has been posted but I have a few queries:

1. Are the characters Dragonknights or are they still in training?

2. Can some aspects of the Special Mount ability that Getran has apply to his dragon steed?

3. Are you alright with the Templar prestige class from Defenders of the Faith?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 2, 2005)

1) Yes and No.  Their not Fully-Fledged yet, but the campaign starts on Graduation morning.

2) Sure thing.

3) I'm yet to see the class, but I personally am a huge advocate of Diverse PrC's.  Go right ahead.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Just throwing this idea out DralonXitz, you don't have to take it, but since in a way you're almost requiring us to be primary combatants (rather than spellcasters or what not), perhaps using the gestalt rules, found here, and requiring one full BAB class as one of the sides of the gestalt, would give the characters more breadth.

Cause I keep wanting to play a dragonriding spellcaster in my head, and it's near impossible to get +5 BAB, the required level of dragonrider, and any spellcasting worth it.

Plus for such a heroic style game, I think it would be cool


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 2, 2005)

I personally have never used gestalt characters, but I believe you have a good point.  I'll leave it up to the other two players.


----------



## Krug (Sep 2, 2005)

Gestalt would be cool.Do let us know.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2005)

Gestalt doesn't bother me in the slightest. The encounters may have to be made slightly more difficult to match the PCs, but my biggest issue will just be figuring out what class to gestalt with.


----------



## elapse (Sep 2, 2005)

*Desire to Play*

Hello,

Would you be willing to accept the Marshal character class? It is oulined in the miniatures handbook. If you do not have that reference available, but are willing to review it, I can get with you through e-mail or PM to discuss it.

Thanks.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 3, 2005)

Alright, it's settled.  As soon as you three Gestaltify and Post your chars at RG, we can start.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi there DralonXitz, any spots left? I'd be interested in joining in with the general fun and merriment  If you don't have spots are you accepting alts? And what is your take on psionics? I'm thinking maybe Psychic Warrior gestalted with a fighter??

Failing that I think maybe a Paladin gestalted with fighter??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 3, 2005)

I was going to limit to 3, but since 2 more have shown interest, and the other Men'Thar game is with 5, I suppose we can fit you guys in.

But, make sure you adhere to character creation, 10th Level Gestalt, Dragonrider is essential, with a background true to the CS.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> 10th Level Gestalt




Is that a typo?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 3, 2005)

OMG, yes, thanks for pointing it out.  8th level Gestalt.  Many apologies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yet to be finished - DRAFT*

Was scratchin' my head when I first saw that and thinking WooHooo, a leg up on the others, not to be though  Will have something up in the next day or so (and will adhere baby, think of me as glue.)

I'll move the Lady Even over into the RG and finish her off there. Just a couple of quick questions first though. 

1. Is it a problem having a second paladin? If 'tis I'll change ASAP.
2. How are we doing HPs?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 5, 2005)

Second Paladin is cool.  We have 5 peeps.

Ummm, I would have said Max Die, but just do Max on first class, half on second class.  Since it's Gestalt.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

Gestalt you only get the HPs from the class with the highest HD (well, I guess you could choose to take the class with the lower HD but it'd have to be a pretty good roleplaying reason to bother )

Another quick question.

The Paladin's mount, is it a Dragon (with us being dragonriders and all)???? I still have one feat to take and was thinking of taking Dragon Steed (Draconomicon) so I could call a Dragonnel as my special mount but if we'll have access to dragons anyway I won't bother.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 5, 2005)

Gestaltified Getran Thwaite is now in the RG.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice character Daz.  Just two things:

First, before we launch, I need a background please.

Second, for your Deity you chose Bahamut.  I'd appreciate it if you chose one of the CS's Deities, as to fit the world.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Nice character Daz.  Just two things:



Thank you



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> First, before we launch, I need a background please.



Wouldn't another 4 PCs help as well 



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Second, for your Deity you chose Bahamut.  I'd appreciate it if you chose one of the CS's Deities, as to fit the world.




Woops, sorry went the Draconomicon gods. I'll change that now, the background I'm still dwelling on.

More questions.

Is it cool if Even is the first woman to go to the College or do you want me to change her to a man (ouch - painful operation )

Are we all from the same class? So, roughly the same age and friends??

Can I worship Amunia (looking back at the previous posts yep)? The Domains and favoured weapon of Bahamut (woops, I see from above it's the polearm, I'll need to make some changes unless  perhaps she has 2 favoured weapons, the heavy pick representing her teeth?) would fit well with the Dragonmother and I can write something in the background about how she became a worshipper.

She also doesn't wear heavy armour but instead chainmail - are you happy with that or would you like me to upgade??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2005)

Working on a cleric-barbarian. How much gold do we have btw?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Second Paladin is cool.  We have 5 peeps.
> 
> Ummm, I would have said Max Die, but just do Max on first class, half on second class.  Since it's Gestalt.




You only get the higher of the two dice, not both of them.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2005)

So are we using the 3.0 or 3.5?

Festy dog seems to be using 3.0 what with the way he listed his perform skill and his adamantine armor.  While d20Dazza seems to be 3.5.

I prefer 3.5


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah I went 3.5 and wondered myself when I was reading over the CS info last night. Personally, in my home games we tend to use a hybrid of the two - doesn't help when some of us have the 3.0 PHB book and others the 3.5 . I have both so can convert the Lady Even over to 3.0 without to much trouble.


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2005)

Due to time constraints I have to drop out from this campaign, even though it sounds very intriguing. I'm sure there'll be eager players who'll take my place.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 6, 2005)

If no one beat me to it, I'll apply for the position  
Edit: It may take me a bit to put my character together, as all my books are 3.5- Daz, since you have both sets, would it be possible for you to give me some help with translation (assuming I'm allowed in, that is)?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

Sure can Scout, but, it looks like the 3.0 SRD still available here.


----------



## elapse (Sep 6, 2005)

*Specifics*

Can someone please tell me the requirements to be a dragonrider, and the 1st level benefits?

This is the last piece I need to complete the character. Looking to submit a Marshal&Warmage 7 / Dragonrider 1 if the classes in the Mini's Handbook are accepted.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

I can let you know when I get home if noone else has by then, don't have the book with me here at work


----------



## scout989 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dralon- I've got my background up in the RG thread; could you look it over and make sure I haven't effed anything up?  Also, I oughta have all my stats/abilities and stuff up within the next two days.
For everyone else (just so you know), I'm planning on going monk8/fighter5-dragonrider3, probably going to focus on ranged combat when we're on dragonback.
Edit- just found a copy of S&F, probably going to switch to fighter5/dragonrider1/OotBI2 and straight monk on the other side (darn that rule about no 2 PrC at once! tho it makes sense)


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry about the delay, forgot to do it last night 

Dragonrider

Reqs:
BaB +5;
Feats: Mounted Combat, Skill Focus (Ride)
Skills: Diplomacy (4), Handle Animal (4), Ride (8)
Languages: Draconic

1st level
Bab +1, F +2, R +0, W+2, Dragonriding, immune to frightful presence

Cheers

Daz


----------



## scout989 (Sep 8, 2005)

I would also like to know how much starting gold we have, as I can't find my DMG at the moment- but Kharsin is probably close to being ready to go!
Second question- can someone experienced with gestalt characters help me figure out my base saves with my character levels being straight monk8 on one side, the other being fighter5/dragonrider1/order of the bow initiate 2? OotBI gets good ref and will saves.
Edit- Third question- the SRD to which you were kind enough to link me, Dazza, doesn't list the base skill points of a monk (at least not anywhere I could find).  Do you have that info on hand?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 8, 2005)

Ill check gold when we get home.  One thing, d20dazza, everything looks good, but I'd really appreciate it if you could give me more of a background.  BGs are essential to me to help create story hooks for the characters and such, and I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sheesh, sorry for all the questions- this is my first experience trying a 3.0/3.5 hybrid game, as well as my first gestalt game.  Hopefully I'll get better about it soon.  Anyway, my new question is this- DralonXitz, the OotBI prestige class is in both Sword&Fist and Complete Warrior.  If you allow the class, which version would you prefer that I use?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 8, 2005)

OotBI?

Sure, the class is allowed.  Id prefer CW version, as I have that book.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 9, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> OotBI?
> 
> Sure, the class is allowed.  Id prefer CW version, as I have that book.




Excellent.  After comparing them side-by-side, I prefer that version myself- glad you chose it.  Now I just need to figure out how to do saves, gold, and monk skill points and I'll be set!

BTW, not trying to seek praise here, but what did you think of my BG?  Is it true to the CS?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 9, 2005)

Definitly.  I like your BG a great deal, only one error in the whole thing, not to nitpick, you mentioned the City of Amun, it is actually the City of St. Pox in the Kingdom of Amun.  Amun is the Nation's Name.  Otherwise, it rocks.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 9, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Ill check gold when we get home.  One thing, d20dazza, everything looks good, but I'd really appreciate it if you could give me more of a background.  BGs are essential to me to help create story hooks for the characters and such, and I'd really appreciate it.



I was waiting for your reply to my previous post before doing the background. I have it all worked out in my head but can't commit it to paper until ytou give me the go ahead.

Here's the questions repeated.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Is it cool if Even is the first woman to go to the College or do you want me to change her to a man (ouch - painful operation )
> 
> Are we all from the same class? So, roughly the same age and friends??
> 
> ...




Cheers

Daz


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh my, I am truely sorry, I completly missed your questions d20.  Let's get you some answers:

1. The First Woman is an awesome hook.  I think it'll be very interesting.

2. Yes, you are all within a year or two apart, same class.

3. The Favored Weapon of Amunia is also the Lance/Polearm.  Carry a Longsword or something as well for Ground Battle.

4. Chainmail works perfectly.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 9, 2005)

All right, I went ahead and allocated skill points assuming that monks only get 4+Int per level- I figure it's easier to add more later, rather than take them away.  But I sure hope that's wrong, cuz that's not a whole lot of skill points to go around!
I also bought equipment assuming 27k was our limit (finally found the DMG).  But I still need some help on the saves.  I think I'll hop on over to the Wizards website and see if someone there can help me out.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 9, 2005)

With saves in gestalt you compare each save and take the better. Since monks have all good saves, you'd simply use monk saves.

I'm going to convert my character to 3.5 since that's where things are headed now.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 9, 2005)

Monk's receive only 4 + Int modifier in skill points.  The only classes that receive more than that are rangers, bards and rogues.

Since I'm staying home from work today, I'll get my character up for review.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 9, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'm going to convert my character to 3.5 since that's where things are headed now.



Wait a minute, are we switching to straight up 3.5?  Not that it's a huge problem if so, but then I'll need to redo my skills.
On the whole, I wouldn't mind going straight 3.5 as I'm more familiar with it, but I'll be happy however it goes.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 9, 2005)

Magus Toven Keph'ran added to the rogues gallery.

If you can't understand the class breakdown I'll post a more line by line one in the character sheet.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 11, 2005)

Not meaning to rush you, DralonXitz, but I'm still kinda waiting to hear if we're going to just go 3.5 or if we're using 3.0 core and 3.5 splatbooks.  Since it makes a pretty big difference to my character, I'd like to know which it is before I finish him up.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

Ah yes, many apologies about that.  Go ahead and go straight 3.5, since most of the books Im using are 3.5.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 11, 2005)

No problem whatsoever- I expect that I'll have Kharsin finished up within 24 hours


----------



## scout989 (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking at some of the base saves that other people have posted, I'm not sure that I understand how they work.  D20 Dazza and Ferrix (I think), could you explain how you got your base saves?  Sorry, but (as I said) I'm still new to gestalt characters.
Also, FestyDog, unless my calculations are off, you have one more to your will save than is shown.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

Base Saving Throw Bonuses

For each save bonus, choose the better progression from the two classes. For example, a 1st-level gestalt fighter/wizard would have base saving throw bonuses of Fortitude +2, Reflex +0, Will +2—taking the good Fortitude save from the fighter class and the good Will save from the wizard class.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Heya DraloNXitz,

Another quick question before I finish shaping the background. Are we playing at the height of Amun's age? It's just the other game Amun seems to be a waning empire? I'm asking as there is more chance of a woman being allowed into the college if the rate of birth of the sons has slowed for some reason (for example a curse on Amun _No more male-childs will be born until the sleight has been repaired_) or the kingdom is that desperate for aid because of the hardship of years of war that they have relaxed the rules. Ortherwise, I could be the girl that pretended to be a boy, or perhaps my father is owed a favour by the 'king' and so they have indulged the headstrong girl??

Appreciate some guidance 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

No, we are actually playing in the final days of Amun.  You see, if you read on in The Lost Patriarch, that actually takes place 1,000 years after the fall of Amun.  I'll explain this more for everyone:

The Goblins of Skelandgrief border the lands of Amun, they are the main hostility towards the Amunians.  It is recorded in history that eventually, the Goblins began a massive invasion, and began taking Amun.  Eventually, they pushed their ways to the very borders of St. Pox, where Patriarch Naguno and the Dragonknights rode out for a final stand.  They fought a vicious battle, but the Goblin Chieftain had made a pact with Kairm, the God of Death, to help him defeat Amun in exchange for his soul and the souls of all his tribesmen.  He placed a vile curse on the land, corrupting all forces of good.  This wearied and greatly weakened the Dragonknights.  Eventually, they made it to the Warhall, where Naguno and 3 Dragonknights remained.  But after a terrible battle, the Chieftain killed Naguno, and his Goblins ripped apart the last forces.  St. Pox was sacked, and that is when Amun fell.

Also, no women have ever entered the Academy not because of policy, but that the extreme weight of the Armor, the Lances, and the power of the Dragons is normally too much for the petite Amunian women.  Most highly skilled female soldiers serve in the Dragon-Stalkers, the elite Assassin corp of the Kingdom.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

Also Elapse, how's the character coming?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

Yay... waiting for this one to get off the ground... tehee


----------



## scout989 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kharsin is officially finished- hope I didn't forget anything


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> No, we are actually playing in the final days of Amun.  You see, if you read on in The Lost Patriarch, that actually takes place 1,000 years after the fall of Amun.  I'll explain this more for everyone:



Cool, that's the impression I had but wanted to double check.



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Also, no women have ever entered the Academy not because of policy, but that the extreme weight of the Armor, the Lances, and the power of the Dragons is normally too much for the petite Amunian women.  Most highly skilled female soldiers serve in the Dragon-Stalkers, the elite Assassin corp of the Kingdom.



Cool, I'll get cracking on finishing off.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

Cool, all done with the update of Even. Is it cool that the 2 domains I took for Amunia are Air and Storm?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## elapse (Sep 12, 2005)

*Sorry for the delay...*

I won't be suprised if you say I'm out.  I nearly finished the character but the classes I was using were jacked (and my wife flew out to visit so i was away from the computer).

Adjusting character background and will be incoming today.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 13, 2005)

You wouldn't have been out, but I don't appreciate any of my players calling another players background "gay".  I hate to do this, but you are not welcome in my game.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 13, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have been out, but I don't appreciate any of my players calling another players background "gay".  I hate to do this, but you are not welcome in my game.




What's that about?


----------



## elapse (Sep 13, 2005)

*Slow down and read*



			
				elapse said:
			
		

> "In all honesty, I read the other three character backgrounds I made and thought they were fairly gay."




It was in reference to the other 3 backgrounds that "I" wrote.  Not the other players.  reread the sentence. it was an apology for being late (because I scrapped the first 3 concepts I wrote and went with the one I posted).

at ease friend.  take a deep breath.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 13, 2005)

elapse said:
			
		

> "In all honesty, I read the other three character backgrounds I made and thought they were fairly gay"
> 
> It was in reference to the other 3 backgrounds that "I" wrote.  Not the other players.  reread the sentence.  it was an apology for being late (because I scrapped the first 3 concepts I wrote and went with the one I posted).




At ease yourself, man.  I didn't see the post from which that was quoted (and, in point of fact, I still don't).  I was a little curious about what you thought was "gay" about any of the backgrounds already posted.  I see that I was wrong (because I couldn't see the original quote).  But I really don't appreciate the condescending tone of your reply.  After that, I actually hope that Dralon sticks with his decision to not allow you, even if you weren't disparaging one of our BGs (which actually wouldn't have offended me too deeply, as I don't consider myself much of a writer).
Edit: I've found your quote now.  I think that giving me **** for not having seen something you posted in another thread (to which I'm not subscribed) is just not what I'd call well thought out.  So, please also take your own advice about slowing down.


----------



## elapse (Sep 13, 2005)

*Alas...*

*scout989*,

My post was in reply to DralonXitz, not you. I am at a loss as to why you are so upset. I wanted to Dralon to relax and reread the post. I should have used some emoticons to get across that I wanted to work with him on this.  

DralonXitz thought that in my post in the rogues gallery, located here, I was talking about other PC's. In my above post, I quoted my own post from the rogues gallery so that Dralon can see that I was not making statements about the other players.

During development I was unhappy with the favored soul/sorcer, fighter/wizard, and fighter/clerics I had made. I sumarily scrapped their decriptions and backgrounds and started over on my current fighter/marshal (which i stated intent to play in the first place, but tried to get creative). As you can read in my post, I make mention that the background I settled on, "is not wondrous by any means."

In all honesty I never expected my self deprication to offend so many. With any luck we can start over with each other and just enjoy the game. Again, scout, my original reply was intended for Dralon; not you.   

Elapse


----------



## scout989 (Sep 13, 2005)

Actually, I signed back on to apologize for flying off the handle with you   

Though I'm not trying to say that this makes it right, my emotions are flying all over the place right now- my dad is in the hospital having surgery, and it doesn't sound like it's going as well as it should.

Like I said, that doesn't make it right.  I humbly beg your pardon for inappropriately venting my feelings on you- and I likewise hope you can forgive me and we can just enjoy the game.

Scout


----------



## elapse (Sep 13, 2005)

*Amen.*

Sorry to hear about your dad. My wife has a family member in the hospital who is expected to die, so I can imagine how you feel (unfortunatly i have never met the woman, so i just feel for my wife).

Apology accepted, please accept mine for making my original reply to Dralon unclear. I will refrain from using the word gay from now on in any sort of context.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 14, 2005)

I understand, and apologize.  And I have nothing against the word gay, I saw 3 Backgrounds, and there were exactly 3 other backgrounds up.  If you had said dumb, written poorly, or a pathetic waste of english, I would have given the same response.  It was nothing against you, I just don't allow players making fun of one another.  However, since I was incorrect, I retract my previous statement.  Good background btw.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 14, 2005)

elapse said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your dad. My wife has a family member in the hospital who is expected to die, so I can imagine how you feel (unfortunatly i have never met the woman, so i just feel for my wife).
> 
> Apology accepted, please accept mine for making my original reply to Dralon unclear. I will refrain from using the word gay from now on in any sort of context.




Thank you for your kindness.

On another note, he's out of surgery now.  It took about three hours longer than it should have, and his recovery will be tougher than expected, but he'll live   

On still another note, we now have five people with characters and backgrounds and stuff.  That means we're almost ready to begin   

On one final note, my sister and two of my good friends are gay- but the word offends me not at all


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

Ahhh it's feeling more comfortable in here now 

Sorry to hear about your respective relatives guys, hope everything goes as well as it possibly can.

Now, I'm going to throw a spanner in the works.  In about a week and a half I'll be heading off on holidays with my family for about 3 weeks. I'm unlikely to be near a PC while away so can I be NPCd until I return? Just wanted to giv an early heads up rather than leave it until the last minute. I will be posting until the 24th of this month and back on the 8th of October.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## scout989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm.  Maybe it's just me and my non-math-liking brain, but the time span you're talking about sounds closer to two weeks to me, Dazza.  Sept 24-> Oct 1= 1 week, Oct 1-> Oct 8= 2 weeks, right?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks man you just burst my (del)illusion. 

Yeah, that's time away with the in-laws in Queensland (shudder) but I'm on leave from the 21st through to the 12th and not sure how often I will be able to get online before and after returning from Queensland.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2005)

Ah, Queensland. You might stumble across me depending on where you're headed.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

A night in Brisbane with the brother in law and family, the rest of the time at Bribie Island with the in-laws, except for 2 days on the Gold Coast on the way back to do the "worlds" for the kids.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, everything looks good.  As soon as Ferrix posts his BG, well be perfect, but Ill go ahead and post up an IC thread so we can get going.


----------



## scout989 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yay!  I'm stoked about getting this going- thanks, Dralon, for giving me the opportunity.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok everyone, our IC thread is up at http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=149013.  Game on!


----------



## elapse (Sep 18, 2005)

*Dude...*

I am stoked. This game has been on mind alot. There are some questions I should have asked earlier...

1) Are we riding Gold Dragons similar to the ones in the MM?
2) Have we trained on these dragons, is there a specific one that we ride? Are you going to tell us about our mount or is that something we should have done in character creation.
3) Does our group of 5 act as a unit? I assume while some knights are active, others are training or on downtime. Are we out patrolling or do we sit by and wait for something to happen?
4) How organized are the knights with the rest of the military?
5) How much freedom do we have, or is it the mindset that we train and fight and that's it?

That's it for now.  Get back to me when you can!


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 18, 2005)

elapse said:
			
		

> I am stoked. This game has been on mind alot. There are some questions I should have asked earlier...
> 
> 1) Are we riding Gold Dragons similar to the ones in the MM?
> 2) Have we trained on these dragons, is there a specific one that we ride? Are you going to tell us about our mount or is that something we should have done in character creation.
> ...




1) Not sure on that yet, I'll update with an answer later.
2) You have trained on these dragons, for years.  You are assigned a specific one upon Knighthood, and it develops a bond with you.
3) Yes, the five of you are a Special Unit that carries out highly important tasks.  You generally rest up and train until something happens.
4) The Knights are the most organized and elite division in the military.  The Royal Military Breaks down like this:

1. Patriarch-Commander in Chief
2. Royal Military, Royal Dragoncorp
3. High Warlord, High Dragonlord
4a. Below High Warlord is the Grand Marshall, commander of the Army, and Grand Commodore, Commander of the Navy.
4b. Below High Dragonlord, is the High Dragoon, High Dragon-Stalker, and High Dragonknight.
5a. Below Grand Marshall are the units of the Army, with special divisions like Cavalry and Siege.  These are the main force of Amun's Military.  

Below High Commodore are the units of the Navy, which patrol Amun's waters.
5b. Below High Dragoon are the Dragoons, the elite Royal Guard of the Patriarch, and protectors of St. Pox.

Below High Dragon-Stalker are the elite Dragon-Stalkers, highly trained Assassins and covert specialists which carry out the espionage and assassinations of Amun.

Below High Dragonknight are the elite Dragonknights, the most ferocious and respected warriors of Amun.

5) A Dragonknight's first interest is always Duty, but they have freedom.  Many Knight's have families, play sports, study etc.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey DralonXitz, could you remind me of the arcane orders again here so I don't forget them when I close the aim window this time 

I'm trying to write up Toven's background and it'd help.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## scout989 (Sep 22, 2005)

Aww, crap- I just realized that I forgot to subscribe to the IC thread!  All this time, I've been waiting for something to happen!  *smacks self on forehead and says*  "D'oh!"


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 28, 2005)

My, a thousand apologies.  I've edited the post, stupid GM mistake.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Hey DralonXitz, could you remind me of the arcane orders again here so I don't forget them when I close the aim window this time
> 
> I'm trying to write up Toven's background and it'd help.




Sorry for taking so long to reply to this one Ferrix.  Here it is:

The Arcane Structure

The Government of Amun has 3 Main Branches.  The Royal Military, the Church of Amunia, and the Arcane Order.  The Arcane Order comprises the Magic-Users of the Kingdom, and has several branches that stem from it:

The head of the Arcane Order is the Patriarch, as Commander in Chief.

Below the Patriarch is the Cross-Warlock, Commander of all Arcane Forces.  He is the real leader of the Arcane Forces, but techniclly, the Patriarch is.  The Patriarch, like with the Temple, deals much more with the Military than the Temple or the Arcane Order.

Below the Cross-Warlock are the Three Corp Commanders.
  1. The High-Mage: Commander of the Order of Light Mages, such as Wizards and such.
  2. The High-Sorceror: Commander of the Order of Dark Magics, including Sorceors, Conjurers, Etc.
  3. The High-Phoenix: Commander of the Illustirous Phoenix Corp.  The Phoenix Corp. is the most elite branch of Wizards in Amun, comprising all kinds of Mages and also the protectors of the rarest and most dangerous magics.  Second only to the Mages of Ultimia.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 8, 2005)

Elapse, you still around?  I've not seen an IC reply by you in ages.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

Hiya,

I posted and assumed that someone stopped by the seminay and alerted Even to the meeting, if not let me know and I'll change the post

Cheers

Daz


----------



## scout989 (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't know if five days is too soon for a bump, but here's one anyway.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I've doubled your effort so here's the 10 day bump


----------



## scout989 (Oct 26, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Well I've doubled your effort so here's the 10 day bump



Hah- see you in fifteen days


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Let's hope it's sooner than that


----------

